

Startups that provide shared kitchens? - malkia

My wife wants to bake cakes and sell them, but since we live in apartment, and have a kid, and looking to get a pet it&#x27;ll be impossible to get a license from Los Angeles.<p>So I&#x27;m wondering are there any start-ups that provide it? I&#x27;ve found by googling the &quot;Kitchen Terminal&quot; in Redondo Beach, CA.<p>Wondering about Los Angeles, or just about any cities.<p>Anyone had done, used or knew about such a thing? Please share your thoughts.<p>Thanks!
======
MaysonL
A friend of mine with a catering company may know of available kitchens. Call
The Spot Gourmet Catering in Glendale, talk to Sid.

~~~
malkia
Thank you Mayson!

